# Jetted Box Culvert



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

This thing took me exactly 8 hours and boy was it fun and messy. The 1/2" Warthog earned it keep. Here are a few pics.
Had a tanker with water there to keep the tank full, glad farmer had this. The culvert had right at 1' of compact debris from the field run off. Plus a wedged piece of ply wood in it that the Warthog tore to pieces (let the nozzle work on it a bit).


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice job. I'm always looking for possible areas to venture. You hired by the county to do this?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

The landowner is paying. State is broke and he got a permit from them to have it done. Every time is rains his fields flood out. State is broke and wonder why :yes:


----------

